
MS-13 gang: The story behind one of the world's most brutal street gangs - kurmouk
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-39645640
======
Safety1stClyde
> Politifact rated Mr Trump's claim as false.

It's surprising that the BBC thinks it needs to give us information like that.
It would be nice if the BBC could rely on its own journalists rather than
here-today, gone-tomorrow websites.

~~~
aanm1988
You mean like they did in the preceding paragraphs?

~~~
Safety1stClyde
> You mean like they did in the preceding paragraphs?

I don't mean to offend you in any way, but here's a quote from one of the
preceding paragraphs:

> Fulton T Armstrong, a research fellow at the Center for Latin American and
> Latino Studies at American University, _told fact-checking website
> Politifact._

So, the preceding paragraphs are from Politifact, not from the BBC's
journalists.

~~~
aanm1988
The entire article is about the gang and their history which goes back
decades. They open the section specifically about Obama with

> Mr Trump and Mr Sessions have pointed the finger at former President Barack
> Obama over the spread of MS-13, alleging that his open-door immigration
> policies fuelled its growth. But the gang formed and flourished in the US
> long before Mr Obama came to power. MS-13 was identified as a significant
> threat in the 1990s, and a special FBI taskforce was convened against the
> gang in 1994.

Then strengthen that argument with a quote taken from politifacts article.

Anyway, unless you have reasons to try to distrust politifact I don't see the
problem.

